# Car/motorhome travel



## Zoay (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi all,

Max is eleven weeks old now and weighs about 4kg. He's been travelling in a double cat crate carrier so far (rigid plastic) but is starting to outgrow it. 

We bought a zip up polyester bag carrier (mesh top rolls back, can be attached to the seat at varying heights) but on the first journey he ate through the fabric leash bit that attached to the collar, rendering it useless.

He is in the back of my car (beetle cabriolet) or on a motorhome dinette seat. We'd quite like him to have a little more freedom, especially for the longer motorhome journeys beside our nine year old, but he does quiet down nicely in the cat carrier.

So, any recommendations, possibly for a harness to attach to the seatbelt? Or a different kind of carrier? Thanks!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

None from me, Rufus will NOT be confined and has wriggled out of or chewed through every single attachment device we have tried. At Petsmart they sold us one "no dog could possibly ever get out of" and he escaped from it before we could exit the parking lot. I am ashamed to say he rides on HO's lap.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

fairlie said:


> None from me, Rufus will NOT be confined and has wriggled out of or chewed through every single attachment device we have tried. At Petsmart they sold us one "no dog could possibly ever get out of" and he escaped from it before we could exit the parking lot. I am ashamed to say he rides on HO's lap.


LOL - love this Fairlie. I was embarrassed to admit that Barney sometimes rides on son's lap. Mainly on short journeys, where he wants to see what's going on.

Usually though, (as I have a Honda Civic with split seats, where the seats can be put up in the back) he lies on the floor, in his car bed. He knows I won't start the car unless he is sat somewhere safe - so he settles down quite happily. This is mainly for long journeys which we do atleast once or twice a week. The longest he has done this for is a 7 hour stint when we were stuck in a jam on the motorway.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My pair are either in a crate - I have a huge one which covers the whole of the back of the car or a harness attached to the seatbelt.

I always think of what would happen in the event of a car accident. My friend always tells the story of a lady who was coming to puppy classes. She broke down in her car and called the recovery service. She was just about to get out of her car to get things sorted when she saw the recovery service pulling up behind her to closed the car door - and snapped her dogs neck as the dog had started to get out of the car - better safe than sorry.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

If he is happy in a crate or carrier I would keep with that and just buy a bigger one. Its important to have the crate secured if its not in a confined space like the boot of the car. If you are going for the seatbelt option, to my knowledge there is only 1 which has been crash tested and passed safety standards - someone posted about this before, I will look for the thread and post it if I find it. 

In an accident, a dog is like a missile, not only having the potential to be thrown from the car and dying/getting badly injured but hitting other passengers on the way, potentially injuring them or worse. 

Rcently here, we have had an increase in road deaths, there is a new safety initiative covering all matter of things, but focussing on distractions like mobile phones etc. People with dogs not appropriately restrained have been fined and given penalty points, they are also threatening dangerous driving convictions. I know this isn't the same for rest of UK or other countries but I like the focus on safety.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The link to the thread i referred to:

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=34993&highlight=seat+belts


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

PS I should say, in spite of the risks to safety it is NOT illegal to have an unrestrained dog in your car. What is illegal is not to have full control of your car - which is how they get you with the distraction/dangerous driving penalties.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Helpful article - sorry if I'm being OTT, but I've seen the result of too many car accidents being an ICU nurse, distraction and speed are the top two factors.
http://www.childcarseats.org.uk/docs/carrying-pets-safely.pdf


----------



## Zoay (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks, lots of useful information there.

There's no boot in the motorhome of course, and no useful boot in the cabriolet. I think we might investigate harnesses further for the motorhome, as well as crates for if it all gets too much. The crate would ideally be collapsible for the motorhome as space is limited. Well, it's also pretty limited in the cabriolet!


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

In the MH we put Remi in a harness and attach it to the seatbelt. He then assumes the position on his cushion and is there until we stop.


----------



## Zoay (Oct 4, 2014)

Looks good! Love the position!

Max would eat straight through that lead at the moment. Let me see if I can find a pic of where he'll be... well, assuming we put him beside our 9 year old anyhow...


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

We're lucky he's never been a chewer. 
This is him in the convertible


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Linda Simpson said:


> We're lucky he's never been a chewer.
> This is him in the convertible


What a good boy!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We have this and it is the best thing I have gotten hands down. I can fit four cockapoos in it and they are comfy. We just drove to Canada, nine hours and they were fine.
http://www.petego.com/category/24/Car/product/121/PetTubeCarKennel


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> We have this and it is the best thing I have gotten hands down. I can fit four cockapoos in it and they are comfy. We just drove to Canada, nine hours and they were fine.
> http://www.petego.com/category/24/Car/product/121/PetTubeCarKennel


I love this!


----------



## Zoay (Oct 4, 2014)

It does look amazing. Maybe one for if he ever stops chewing everything!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> We have this and it is the best thing I have gotten hands down. I can fit four cockapoos in it and they are comfy. We just drove to Canada, nine hours and they were fine.
> http://www.petego.com/category/24/Car/product/121/PetTubeCarKennel


They have them on Amazon £79. When visiting our friends from Australia said they use one for there Labrador and said they wouldn't be without it.
My two are on back seat with seat belt harness. I don't know whether they would worry about not being able to see me as it looks enclosed.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

erinafare said:


> They have them on Amazon £79. When visiting our friends from Australia said they use one for there Labrador and said they wouldn't be without it.
> My two are on back seat with seat belt harness. I don't know whether they would worry about not being able to see me as it looks enclosed.


They can see through the mesh. Mine won't stay in the back and they freak if tethered to the seat so this was a huge going I for us. Thanks Mo.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

On occasions Boycie dose like to travel double decker.


----------

